# A little help please



## Gwand (Dec 6, 2013)

I have everything I need to make cheese for the first time. I purchased an external thermostat for the refrigerator in the basement and this is keeping the temp at 50 degrees. I placed a bucket of water in the refrigerator to increase the humidity. However I cannot get the humidity above 65%. Any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 6, 2013)

i have never made cheese, but water alone will not make humidity.
you have to have heat and evaporation...
i would get a slow cooker, put in fridge, fill with water and plug in...and seal the frig best as possible.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 6, 2013)

Gwand said:


> I have everything I need to make cheese for the first time. I purchased an external thermostat for the refrigerator in the basement and this is keeping the temp at 50 degrees. I placed a bucket of water in the refrigerator to increase the humidity. However I cannot get the humidity above 65%. Any suggestions? Thank you



What kind of cheese did you make and how much humidity do you need, you also need certain temperature, because different cheeses require different temperature and humidity, I may be able to help you if you give that info, also, the best way to increase humidity is with a wet towel or rag, depending on how much humidity your cave needs...


----------



## Gwand (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi Fabiola, I will be making Cantal using a recipe from "Making Artisan Cheese" by Tim Smith. The instructions call for refrigerator temp between 45-55F and humidity between 80-85 percent. Thanks for your help. G


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 7, 2013)

Gwand said:


> Hi Fabiola, I will be making Cantal using a recipe from "Making Artisan Cheese" by Tim Smith. The instructions call for refrigerator temp between 45-55F and humidity between 80-85 percent. Thanks for your help. G



This is what I do and works for me every time, well, taking in consideration that I live in a very dry place (NM) compared with yours, I have a pot full with water in the fridge to increase humidity, when the pot is not enough I throw a wet towel, the size of the towel will determine how much water will hold, and therefore, how much humidity, so basically you just need to monitor and increase or decrease the towel size or the amount of water in it, whatever is the case, when the humidity needed is 1 or 2 degrees only, wet paper towels or napkins will work...


----------



## Gwand (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow. I shall try this tonight. Thanks again. G


----------



## Gwand (Dec 8, 2013)

Fabiola, The wet towel worked perfectly. Thank you so much.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 8, 2013)

Gwand said:


> Fabiola, The wet towel worked perfectly. Thank you so much.



You are welcome...


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 9, 2013)

Gwand, if you want to become pro, of think this is worth your investment, you can try one of these babies, they go from $6-$100 in Amazon, just be careful when buying cigar humidifiers, because they normally reach a humidity of 70-72%, and you want to reach 80% for cheese, so just pick one that goes to 80, some people also use cigar humidors to store cheese, whatever works for you... "Blessed are the Cheesemakers" ~Life of Brian (1979).

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...umidifier,aps,171&rh=i:aps,k:cigar humidifier


----------



## Gwand (Dec 9, 2013)

Fabiola. Thanks so much. Excellent idea. G


----------

